# somebody please answer?



## getbent (Oct 2, 2007)

does anyone know? when the road will reopen to ft pickens?


----------



## Redfish (Nov 9, 2007)

I heard it will be around the 2nd week of May But not sure Not even sure if the CampGrounds will be open thenor not,But I sure hope so I would love to get back out there and do some Camping,Sorry I couldn't give you more Info!! Hopefully someone else will Chime in


----------



## specslayer (Oct 9, 2007)

its going to be another month or two...they shut down for a while because the road got flooded during all that rain we had 2 or 3 weeks ago...but be warned the camp ground looks NOTHING like it used to. they took out over a thousand trees and there taking more down now. better bring some shade if you pla on camping there.


----------



## pb&jellyfish (May 1, 2008)

The primitive campsites are open and are much more sunny now.  You have to get there by boat until the road opens. Anybody know if they are building the road any differently? The last road was about 10" of asphalt which just crumbled and washed away. It would be a shame if they just do the same thing over again.


----------



## Earl (Dec 22, 2007)

If you go to the website (I just googled Ft. Pickens) they explain how the new road is being constructed. They also say that their shooting for the end of May to open it. I don't know if that includes the rain delay that was mentioned in a previous post.


----------



## jet8998 (Sep 16, 2008)

just saw on the news that it will open Friday, MAY 22.


----------



## river rat (Oct 3, 2007)

<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><U>Florida District<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o></U><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><?xml:namespace prefix = st1 ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comffice:smarttags" /><st1lace><st1laceType><U>Fort</U></st1laceType><U> </U><st1laceName><U>Pickens</U></st1laceName></st1lace><U> Area<o></o></U><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><U>Road<o></o></U><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">Visitors need to be aware that during construction, the <st1:Street><st1:address>Fort Pickens Road</st1:address></st1:Street> from the entrance gate to the Ranger Station is CLOSED to the public. This is for safety and also to allow the road contract to move forward with minimal disruption. Road reconstruction in the Fort Pickens Area is to be completed by the end of May, weather permitting. Walking along the beach is allowed but visitors must stay out designated bird nesting closures. <P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">Upon reopening speed limit from the Entrance to the Coast Guard Station will be <B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal">15 MPH, [/B]to help protect bird nesting shorebirds.<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><U>Transportation<o></o></U><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="COLOR: black">West of the Ranger Station (Old Coast Guard Station) can be accessed by water taxi service, Blue Marlin, 850-723-4907, Kaitlyn, 850-492-1099, Key Sailing, 850-932-5520, or during the weekends by over-land shuttle, 850-698-7492. <o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><st1lace><st1laceType><U>Fort</U></st1laceType><U> </U><st1laceName><U>Pickens</U></st1laceName></st1lace><U> Campground (until roadway reopens)<o></o></U><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">Loop A (Update <st1:date Day="15" Month="5" Year="2009" ls="trans">May 15, 2009</st1:date>)<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">This 43-site area is open to the public for tent camping ONLY. It is first-come, first-serve and costs $10 per night. Access to the campground is by foot, private vessel, water taxi, or weekend shuttle. Be prepared by bringing extra water and flashlight batteries. There is no power to the sites.<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><U><o><SPAN style="TEXT-DECORATION: none"></o></U><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><U>Fort Pickens Electrical Power Update<o></o></U><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">This summer when the Fort Pickens Area reopens, there will limited power to some park facilities and no power to the campsites. <P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><U>Fort Pickens Campground- What to Expect when the Roadway Reopens<o></o></U><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><U><o><SPAN style="TEXT-DECORATION: none"></o></U><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">1. No reservations will be taken for camping this season. <P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">2. Visitors need to be prepared for a primitive camping experience.


----------



## Seachaser 186 (Apr 9, 2009)

I also saw on the news that they were opening the road on Friday the 22nd. They said the road was going to be built the same as it was before.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

From the PNJ: I highlighted key points about the park.

.<H1>Fort Pickens Road set to open Friday</H1><H2>Some final touches needed before park has full services</H2><SPAN class=gslAutUserPhoto id=gslshowAuthImg><P class=ratingbyline>Travis Griggs ? [email protected] ? May 20, 2009<DIV class=article-bodytext><!--*individual*: 12 numChar :2129
--><!--
TOTAL ELEMENTS IN ARRAY: 17
TOTAL CHARACTERS IN ARRAY: 2583
TOTAL CHARACTERS IN PAGES: 2129
LAST PAGE CONTAINS: 454
--><DIV class=gpagediv id=GPage1><!--Saxotech Paragraph Count: 17
-->

<SPAN class=pp>Fort Pickens Road should open to traffic *Friday*, allowing private vehicles to access the historic fort for the first time since the road was washed out in 2005.

<SPAN class=pp>Jerry Eubanks, superintendent of the Gulf Islands National Seashore, said the Florida Department of Transportation will complete a final inspection of the road this morning.<SPAN class=aa>

<SPAN class=pp>Many park facilities, including campgrounds and recreational vehicle spaces, also will open Friday but with limited services, Eubanks said.<SPAN class=aa>

<SPAN class=pp>Much of the fort will not have electric power; *campgrounds will not have running water; and the campground store will not be open this weekend.<SPAN class=aa>*

<SPAN class=pp>Portable generators will supply power and running water to bathrooms near the battery, the pier and the visitor center.<SPAN class=aa>

<SPAN class=pp>Guided tours of the battery start at 2 p.m. on days the park is open. The Visitor Center should be open Friday when the road opens, and the Firehouse concession stand should be open by May 29, Eubanks said.<SPAN class=aa>

<SPAN class=pp>*The park will not accept credit- card payments until phone service is restored this fall*.<SPAN class=aa>

<SPAN class=pp>"It's a start-up facility. We're kind of taking baby steps," Eubanks said.<SPAN class=aa>

<SPAN class=pp>Fort Pickens Road was washed out by Hurricane Ivan in 2004. It was rebuilt, only to be destroyed by Tropical Storm Arlene and hurricanes Cindy and Dennis in 2005.<SPAN class=aa>

<SPAN class=pp>"Dennis was the final blow," Eubanks said.<SPAN class=aa>

<SPAN class=pp>The year before Hurricane Ivan, Gulf Islands National Seashore was the 10th most visited national park in the country. Nearly 5 million recreational visitors came to the park in 2003, putting it ahead of both the Grand Canyon and Yosemite national parks. About 700,000 of those people visited Fort Pickens. In 2005, after Hurricane Ivan, Gulf Islands National Seashore slid to 45th on the list of most attended parks, with 1,689,400 total visitors.<SPAN class=aa>

<SPAN class=pp>The falloff in visitation has had some positive side effects. Many parts of the barrier island have become a haven for nesting shorebirds, and park officials want to minimize the impact on the birds as the park reopens.<SPAN class=aa>

<SPAN class=pp>"*This year, until the end of the nesting season, there will be a strictly enforced 15 mph speed limit from the gate to the ranger station," Eubanks said*.<SPAN class=aa>

<SPAN class=pp>To avoid disturbing nesting birds, *officials are waiting until August to run power and phone lines to the park*, Eubanks said.<SPAN class=aa>

<SPAN class=pp>Annelise Reunert, a member of the Francis M. Weston Audubon Society in Pensacola, said chapter members are delighted the road is reopening.<SPAN class=aa>

<SPAN class=pp>"During migration, Fort Pickens used to be a wonderful area to see birds," Reunert said. "We are very keen on getting out there again.<SPAN class=aa>

<SPAN class=pp>"Personally, I'll maybe go out the day after they open."</DIV></DIV>


----------



## dwmeyer98 (May 16, 2009)

I talked to a lady there and she said that if you are a local, you should probably avoid it for the next two weeks. It is going to be packed with tourists.


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

I wouldn't go near that area this weekend with a 10 foot ....... Nevermind. The island is going to be "packed" this weekend with the rainbow folks.


----------



## jet8998 (Sep 16, 2008)

i wouldnt go with any length of pole........they'd be all over it


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

Thanks for the update guys. Maybe in a few weeks we can go check it out. I grew up over there but my wife hasn't been there yet, ooops! my fault. I sure hope the park stays regulated, I mean the visitors to it. All we need is the wrong crowd to frequent it and it will be a mess. Good to hear all the info and hope the fishin' is great!


----------



## Jhoe (May 4, 2009)

it will be nice to just drive right past chicken bone.


----------



## REDFISH101 (Mar 27, 2009)

no more chicken bone thats awsome.


----------

